# Anyone else feel that Skyward Sword could have been better?



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2013)

It's not that i hated it or anything, it was pretty ok/good, but not really what i would consider putting next to the top-tier 3D Zelda titles to date. Most of my problems with it could be summed up right here



> -The motion controls aren't great
> -The repetition, the 3 areas are repeated 3 times same with the Imprisoned fight.
> -The poor pacing. For example when you finish the first 3 dungeons, nothing really happens, and you just are sent back to the same 3 areas again. Also the end boss had very little build-up, among other things
> -The long beginning and high-school-ish drama
> ...



I personally preferred TP, OoT (durr hurr), and parts of WW. Am i alone on this?


----------



## Reyes (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah Skyward Sword had many minor issues that effect my enjoyment of the game.

Fi is WAY worse than Navi ever was IMO 

The Sky was just really empty, boring to fly through and just was visually unappealing.

Upgrade system felt really tack on.

I felt the motion control didn't add all that much and only a few parts of the game showed it's true potential(Skeltos boss, any Ghirahim boss fight was great espiecally the final one.)

Found the final boss to easy and maybe it was a bit ruin with alot of people saying he was the most epic final boss in the Zelda series and even in the game in general.

The Imprisoned boss just got worse and more tedious the more you had to fight him.

The Harp was pretty useless compared to the Ocarina or the Wind Waker. 

Pacing was a bit off in various parts. 

Sometimes I just felt that a section of the story was just there to pad out the game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2013)

It should have been more like starfox


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 21, 2013)

I think damn near everyone would agree with that.

Even the people who liked SS felt it was quite flawed.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 21, 2013)

It had the worst overworld, and I hated how you had to find like million bugs for some upgrades. And was it really necessary to make shields break?


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> I think damn near everyone would agree with that.
> 
> Even the people who liked SS felt it was quite flawed.



Yup. The Sacred Tears collecting were also, unfortunately, worse than the Tears of Light in TP. Oh yeah, i *HATED* the Music Note trial in the Flooded Faron Woods, now that was _utter_ torture. 

I honestly just can't see how SS will fit the Zelda cycle to be honest, it's flaws are a bit too hard to swallow compared to previous Zelda games.



> Fi is WAY worse than Navi ever was IMO



I didn't think this was actually possible, turns out everyone wasn't kidding after i bought the game.


----------



## Vice (Sep 21, 2013)

Twilight Princess had the best final boss battle in the entire series.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> Yup. The Sacred Tears collecting were also, unfortunately, worse than the Tears of Light in TP. Oh yeah, i *HATED* the Music Note trial in the Flooded Faron Woods, now that was _utter_ torture.


Tears of light wasn't even bad.
It was basically you getting a tour through the corrupted level.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Tears of light wasn't even bad.
> It was basically you getting a tour through the corrupted level.



True, but i guess to me i just really wanted to get back to Link in the real level so.....


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 21, 2013)

Asa-Kun said:


> I honestly just can't see how SS will fit the Zelda cycle to be honest, it's flaws are a bit too hard to swallow compared to previous Zelda games.



I think TP broke the cycle, even if some look back on it fondly, most still remember it being a flawed game that didn't live up to the hype.

SS just reinforced the notion that Zelda games are no longer the epitome of high quality gaming.

I made a post summing up what I liked and disliked about the game after I finished it, maybe I'll try to dig that up and repost it here.



Vice said:


> Twilight Princess had the best final boss battle in the entire series.



Conceptually maybe, not so much in practice. The boss fights in TP were way too easy, so it killed any feeling of tension.

A bunch of boss battles in TP tried to go for an "epic" feeling, like the fight with the dragon in the City in the Sky, or the fight with the Stallord in Arbiter's Grounds, but that completely evaporates when you realize they basically die in three hits and don't damage you any more than regular enemies.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 21, 2013)

Sauron said:


> It had the worst overworld, and I hated how you had to find like million bugs for some upgrades. And was it really necessary to make shields break?




Way better than the bugs in Twilight Princess.

Shields breaking was good, I dont like hoarding shields

Skyward Sword would be a much better game with 

The pacing didnt bother me, nor did having to seal the imprisoned 3 times over.

But if you intend on constantly replaying the game, that part gets annoying as fuck. 


I liked SS dungeons, except for two of them.

The puzzles were better but they're still eh overall imo. Mainly in their execution I guess.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 22, 2013)

First Tsurugi said:


> SS just reinforced the notion that Zelda games are no longer the epitome of high quality gaming.



Eh, that's a bit harsh. SS and TP may not hold up well when compared Ocarina and aLttP but neither do most other Zeldas - yet they're all still great, top notch games despite that. In fact, I'd argue that SS in particular is one of the better Zeldas, being superior to the original Zelda, Zelda 2, and Link's Awakening.


----------



## Nuuskis (Sep 22, 2013)

St NightRazr said:


> Way better than the bugs in Twilight Princess



The only reason for collecting bugs in SS was so you could upgrade your potions (you still had to pay for them), in TP you made money by collecting golden bugs so I think it was more rewarding collecting them in Twilight Princess. In SS you could sell those bugs to that other guy in academy, but the main idea of those bugs were upgrading potions, which was in my opinion lame when you still had to pay money for it.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 22, 2013)

Yagura said:


> In fact, I'd argue that SS in particular is one of the better Zeldas, being superior to the *original Zelda*, Zelda 2, and *Link's Awakening*.



You're out of your fucking mind. 

IMO, of course.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 22, 2013)

Well it's the first game in the timeline and as the bible said in the beginning there was nothing.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 22, 2013)

Sauron said:


> The only reason for collecting bugs in SS was so you could upgrade your potions (you still had to pay for them), in TP you made money by collecting golden bugs so I think it was more rewarding collecting them in Twilight Princess. In SS you could sell those bugs to that other guy in academy, but the main idea of those bugs were upgrading potions, which was in my opinion lame when you still had to pay money for it.



Except in TP, money wasnt worth shit.
 It was either I never had enough due to wallet constraints or I had excess.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2013)

I feel every 3D Zelda after Majora's Mask could have been better. But Skyward Sword was insulting at times. A drought of constant repetition and boring padding for so fucking long. And then they don't even make a decent amount of side quests because fetch quests are fun!

It's the only Zelda I haven't replayed and it'll be awhile until that happens.


----------



## Nep Nep (Sep 22, 2013)

Ouch guess it's safe to say I'll miss nothing too awesome by passing on this.


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 22, 2013)

I haven't played it since I completed it so I guess if I reach back in my memory banks there were plenty of issues I had with it but not much I can name off the top of my head:

- Fi was annoying. I was actually happy at the ending.
- Didn't need three Imprisoned fights, two of them not long behind the other but I forget the order.
- The Sky, while majestic and beautiful, was empty. The whole thing basically amounted to: Skyloft-Pumpkin Place-Cannon Game-Bamboo Game-Tower inside thunderhead. I would like a few more communities and shit. Also the Sky is really small in terms of depth.
- Sections divided into essentially levels.
- Having to correct motion controls is irritating every 20 minutes...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 22, 2013)

I enjoyed SS a lot. It is one of my favorite Zelda games.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 23, 2013)

It's by far the worst 3D Zelda, it does some things really well (Link being more mobile and athletic, the whole overworld/dungeon blend, Skyloft's quests and NPCs) but it has tons of flaws that make it a really frustrating and boring experience overall

Creatively bankrupt is probably the first thing that comes to mind when thinking about this game


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2013)

Care to expound on that?

Better do it before Groose fucks you up and green guy goes bad on you


----------



## Xin (Sep 23, 2013)

I think I have to agree with this. 

I didn't feel the Zelda magic and I still have about 50% left for months now. I just can't bring myself to continue that game.


----------



## Aldric (Sep 23, 2013)

> Care to expound on that?



I'm not going to "expound" too much because it's beating on a dead horse at this point but like everyone else said, biggest culprit was the pacing, it felt like an artificially gigantic game with tons of tedious padding

I remember when they hyped it before release saying things like "now you'll be able to revisit dungeons" I envisioned something like Metroid where you go back with new powers allowing you to explore previously unreachable places

Nope just go back to the worst dungeon in the game to do an awful fetch quest in exactly the same environments, except with different enemies

And then you've got your shitty stealth sequence, your shitty escort mission, and another half a dozen shitty fetch quests

120 hours game guys best zelda ever 10/10!!!!

Go to bed Nintendo


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2013)

Aldric said:


> I'm not going to "expound" too much because it's beating on a dead horse at this point but like everyone else said, biggest culprit was the pacing, it felt like an artificially gigantic game with tons of tedious padding
> 
> I remember when they hyped it before release saying things like "now you'll be able to revisit dungeons" I envisioned something like Metroid where you go back with new powers allowing you to explore previously unreachable places
> 
> ...



Mkay, never bothered me playing it lol.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 23, 2013)

My biggest complain about SS is the over world.. It is really weak..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 23, 2013)

It's easier shorter to say what's good/memorable in SS.

- Groose.

- Ghirahim

- The Silent Realm

- The Sand Ocean

- The Ancient Cistern and Koloktos.

- The entire climax where you descend towards the Imprisoned seal while fighting moblins to then fight Ghirahim and Demise.

That all? That all. Hidemaro Fujibayashi should never direct a Zelda game again.


----------



## Freechoice (Sep 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> - The Ancient Cistern and Koloktos.



Really                   ?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 23, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's easier shorter to say what's good/memorable in SS.
> 
> - Groose.
> 
> ...


Pretty much.

Everything in the game was a puzzle too. Even combat was a puzzle.

Except I hate that dungeon. I liked the fire dungeon the best.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2013)

Ancient Cistern is probably one of the best dungeons in the series period, so that was definitely a strong point in SS.


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 23, 2013)

And they spent all that time with it too.  I wonder if Eji is going to run into problems with the new one causing delays seeing that they've only recently begun to work with HD.


----------



## Yagura (Sep 23, 2013)

At least we can say there is nothing objectively bad about Skyward, other than maybe the hand holding.


----------

